# Gamecube Won't Spin Discs



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

Says "An error has ocurred. Power of the console and consult the instruction booklet". I looked on Nintendo's website and it says if you've tried multiple game discs then it's the console and to check repair options. I'm not paying $50 to repair it. I already have bid on EBay for another Gamecube, I was just wondering if you had any ideas on what I could do to try and fix this Gamecube myself? Since I'm already looking to win another one, I'm feeling a little more "risque" with this one, don't mind doing some damage while trying to repair it, lol.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

Check out the link below as I think it will help

http://www.fixya.com/support/t243064-disc_wont_read_game_spin

Have a look at Solution 4, you may want to try that 

Cheers,
Redeye

P.S. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

I tried that, and the Gamecube started working again, but now it's back to not reading discs at all. It takes me straight to the main screen that loads when there's no disc in the Gamecube.

I ended up biting the bullet and bought another Gamecube off EBay, and it's having the same issue. I've even tried 3 different games, all same issue. So 2 Gamecubes with two different sets of cords and controllers are now having the same problem.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

That is annoying...

Did the Gamecube work when you got it? If not, you can get your money back for a faulty item unless they said on the listing.


----------



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, I just got it working. For some reason, I have to push down on the disc when it's in the Gamecube. Like, the disc is already secure, but I need to push it down anways. Any idea why that gets the GC working? Then it's fine while playing, but sometimes when I turn it off, it requires me to push down on it again before powering on to get it working, like it needs to rub up against something underneath.


----------



## matbonner (Aug 2, 2010)

Miss the old days when the best advice for a Nintendo was just to blow in the cartridge...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

There's a little socket ring on the lid that provides pressure to the disc in the way you are. It SHOULD be spring-loaded.


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

matbonner said:


> Miss the old days when the best advice for a Nintendo was just to blow in the cartridge...


agree on that one


----------



## harri506 (Jan 5, 2010)

The GC has one of the most sensitive lenses of all systems. The gap between the disc and the lense can not be the equivalent of the thickness of a sheet of paper off of what it should be or it won't detect the disc. That is why it needs the "pressure point". That is also why brand new games tend to freeze in the system when there is a thunderstorm. Not because of a power surge but because of the vibration.


----------

